# Como resuelvo? Mixer  out LINEA y potencia con in microfono



## patodos (Abr 12, 2007)

antes que nada, mi nombre es Patricio Grin. soy de argentina. 
mi inquietud es parecida a la de DJ_Glenn: 
compre en una casa de electronica una consolita de 4 canales para microfono y una salida (supongo que la salida es linea) y quiero conectarla en un amplificador de 8 entradas para microfonos. esto es para colocarla a unos 50 metros del amplificador para que las chicas de un coro puedan modificarse el volumen de los 4 micros. el problema es que al ser entradas de microfono del amplificador. no se si es problema de la consolita (FOXTEX PM-60 micro mixer) pero cuando la conecto el sonido que entra en los microfonos es mas bajo que si solo conecto un microfono en la entrada hasta cierto punto en los volumenes luego cuando parece que si la subo empieza a aumentar el volumen empieza a meter un ruido tipo blanco, que no son los clasicos 50 hz, ya que lo estoy alimentando con una bateria. 
desdeya desde argentina agradezco su interes y ayuda!. Patricio 

especificaciones: 4 Channels inputs with volume control for microphone 
1 Line output with volume control 
power supply 9v 
los microfonos son shure 58


----------



## thors (Abr 13, 2007)

la distancia en audio siempre es critica 

prueba con el mejor cable que puedas conseguir .con malla y buen grosor 
si tu consola permite trabaja con la señal balanceada ( es lo ideal para estos casos)
el ruido blanco que dices no es de la fuente sino de la baja señal


----------



## patodos (Abr 13, 2007)

mira, esta wea es muy barata me costo unos 20 u$d y no creo que se pueda trabajar con la señal balanceada. es mas no se que es eso! a ti te parece que esto tenga solucion?
el cable es mallado y con mic no hace ruido
en  cuanto pueda pondre una foto! de la consola para que se den una idea!
gracias
Ptricio


----------

